# Back in action . . .allegedly



## Tiarhlu (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I took a little break, got a teaching assistant job, did a lot of reading, and had a Merry Christmas. I'm getting the itch to write again, and hopefully I'll have some new works in the coming weeks. Might try a Thursday prompt or two as well.

Also, I'm happy to give a read over and critique for anyone that needs it.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 2, 2010)

*points to the 20 replies in the critique thread* I'd start there  . I'd like a critique of my work as well, but I haven't had time to critique many works, so don't think I should just keep asking for critiques.

Glad to have you back. We need more writers to help even it out with the 'visual artists.' ^^


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you. I try to do a little of writing and visual art, but I'm mainly a musician.


----------



## Atrak (Jan 2, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> Thank you. I try to do a little of writing and visual art, but I'm mainly a musician.



Nice. I write as a hobby, am learning visual art, and make music wherever I go  . Literally  .


----------

